# Formfactors Guide



## Yassen (9. September 2013)

Hallo und Herzlich Willkommen zur:​ 
Formfaktors Guide 
​   Ich habe mich in den letzten Monaten recht intensiv mit  den verschiedenen Bohrungen und Öffnungen von ATX  beschäftigt. Meine  Ergebnisse will ich nun hier vorstellen um es anderen Moddern  leichter  zu machen ihren Con oder Mod zu planen und zu bauen. 



*Rechte:*​   Ich möchte euch nun nicht den Rechtskatalog der Urheberrechte aufführen,* aber:*
*1.  Es steckt sehr viel Zeit in den ganzen Schablonen und Modellen, deshalb bitte respektiert diese Arbeit.
2. Diese Schablonen und Modelle dürfen nirgendwo anders in irgendeiner  Art und Form zugänglich gemacht werden als in diesem Forum: **http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de**
3. Ich habe alle Rechte an diesen Schablonen und Modellen 
4. Ich verweise nochmal auf einen Teil des Urheberrechtsgesetz
Hinweis zum Urheberrechtsgesetz (UrhG):
Das Werk und seine Teile sind urheberrechtlich geschützt. Jede Nutzung  in anderen als den gesetzlich zugelassenen Fällen bedarf der vorherigen  schriftlichen Einwilligung des Forenbenutzers Yassen aus diesem Forum **http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de**.
Hinweis zu § 52 a UrhG: Weder das Werk noch seine Teile dürfen ohne eine  solche Einwilligung gespeichert und in ein Netzwerk eingestellt werden.  *
*Inhaltsverzeichnis :

*
*Erweiterungskarten Maße, Daten, Zahlen *​ 
  1.1      Erweiterungskarten Aufbau
1.2 Anordnung auf dem Mainboard 

*2. Netzteil - Maße, Daten und Zahlen *​ *
*2.1 Aussparung für das Netzteil und Lochbohrungen


*3. ATX*
3.1 ATX Lochmaße Mainboard 
3.2 ATX i/o Area 
​  3.3 Alles​
*4. **mATX / µATX* 
​ 4.1 mATX / µATX Lochmaße Mainboard 
4.2 mATX / µATX I/O Area 
4.3 Alles 
 *5.      Mini - ITX *​ ​ 5.1      Mini - ITX Loch Maße Mainboard 
5.2      Mini - ITX I/O Area 
5.3      Alles

* 6. Laufwerksmaßemaße * 6.1 Maße einer 2,5 Festplatte (in arbeit)
 6.2 Maße einer 3,5 Festplatte (geplant)
 6.3 Maße eines 5,25 Laufwerkes (geplant)​*
einige Bitten am Schluss:
*1. Vielleicht gefällt diese Guide ja einem Mod oder Admin so gut das er sie anpinnt. 
2. Zerreißt mich nicht gleich in der Luft wenn ihr einen Fehler findet. Konstruktive Kritik ist immer willkommen. 
Denn: "Wer die Kritik liebt, liebt auch das Wissen." 
*
Quellen:
*http://wayback.archive.org/web/20110726062603/http://www.formfactors.org/formfactor.asp
Intel
Zusammenfassung ATX-Mae
*
*


----------



## Yassen (14. September 2013)

*AW: Guide 2 probe*

 *1.      **Erweiterungskarten - Maße Daten und Zahlen 
*
  1.1      Erweiterungskarten Aufbau
Ich möchte als erstes die Steckkarten vorstellen denn diese sind für jedes Mainboardformat gleich.  Um zu wissen wie sie aufgebaut sind möchte ich als erstes die Slotblende vorstellen.Damit meine ich dieses Teil.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Denn um zu wissen wie so eine Karte  aufgebaut ist muss man wissen  wie diese Blende aufgebaut ist.
Ich  hoffe die nächsten Bilder zeigen alle relevanten Maße aber wie immer  gibt es auch ein Sketch Up Modell der Blende unter diesem Artikel im  Download Bereich.  Die Blende selber (das Material) ist 0,86 mm dick.  Nun zu den Bildern :




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Erklärung:
Orange Fläche: Zone die frei bleiben muss (Zone für die Anschlüsse)
Sonst sollte alles klar sein. 

Nachdem wir nun wissen wie so eine Slotblende aussieht müssen wir noch  herausfinden wie den die Platine zur Blende angeordnet wird.Dies sollen  die nächsten Bilder zeigen. Für alle die mit Sketch up umgehen können gibt es unten das Modell 

1.2 Anordnung auf dem Mainboard 
Bei ATX gibt es 7, bei mATX / µAtx 4 und bei mITX 1 Steckkartenplatz(e). Sie sind aber alle gleich weit vom Mainboard entfernt und sind auch sonst Identisch. Ich gebe auch deshalb hier  nur die Maße wie die oberste Steckkarte zu der I/O area angeordnet ist und wie der Abstand zwischen 2 ist. So kann sich jeder selber ausrechnen wie dass dann bei den verschiedenen Formfaktoren aussieht. Hier nun die Bilder für alle welche nicht mit Sketch up umgehen können.  Allen anderen sei der Download Bereich ans Herz gelegt . ( Ich meine damit das Modell was alles beinhaltet schaut einfach bei den einzelnen Formfaktoren nach )




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



1. Sketch up Modell einer Slotblende ohne Platine 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



2. Sketch up Modell einer Slotblende mit Platine 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​


----------



## Yassen (14. September 2013)

*AW: Guide 2 probe*

*2. Netzteil - Maße, Daten und Zahlen*​
2.1 Aussparung für das Netzteil und Lochbohrungen*
*Ich möchte euch hier nicht mit Bildern oder ähnlichen Langweilen, deshalb habe ich wider mal eine Schablone erstellt. Einmal gibt es die Schablone ohne vorgegebene Aussparungsfläche und einmal mit einer von mir ( ohne Vorgaben ) entwickelten Fläche die ausgesägt werden kann. Sonst ist alles in den Schablonen erklärt. Ich stelle unten auch noch das Modell online was ich zum erstellen der Schablonen genutzt habe.* 

**Download *
*1. Netzteil Schablone
*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*2. Sketch up Modell der Netzteilblenden *



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Yassen (18. September 2013)

*AW: Guide 2 probe*

* 3. Atx *
ATX  ist das mit am häufigste verwendete Format für Mainboards. Er  ist 305  mm x 244 mm groß (12 Zoll x 9,6 Zoll).  Intel führte es im Jahre 1996  als Nachfolger zu dem Format AT ein.

​ 3.1 Atx Lochmaße Mainboard 
ATX hat 10 Löcher  die in 4 Reihen zu 3 * 3 Löchern und 1* 1 Loch angeordnet sind .Ich möchte hier nun keine Vorträge halten darum hier die Schablonen zum drucken und ein Modell. Achtung die Schablone hat nur die Löcher für ATX. Sie passt für ATX und mITX

*Downloads*
​ * 1. Schablone für ATX (A4)*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



* 2. Schablone für ATX (A3)*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



* 3. Modell Atx Mainboard *​


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



3.2 Atx I/O Area 

Als  I/O Area wird  die Stelle bezeichnet an der alle Anschlüsse vom  Mainboard selbst nach draußen geführt werden. 
  Sie ist *44,45 mm * 158,75 mm groß* und hat eine *2,5 mm große Zone darum, die frei bleiben*  muss für die Klemmung des I/O Shieldes des Mainboards. Deshalb darf in  dieser Zone nur eine flache ebene Fläche sein. Das Material um die I/o  Area darf *minimal 0,9398 mm und maximal 1,3208 mm dick sein*
  Hier ein Bild :




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Erklärung:
  Orange Fläche: Zone die frei bleiben muss
  Pinke Fläche: I/O Area 
  Ich lasse nun für alle die nicht mit Sketch Up umgehen können die Bilder sprechen:
  Die ersten 3 Bilder zeigen alle Maße die man braucht um zu wissen wie  das Mainboard welches 1,57 mm dick ist, zur I/=O Area angeordnet sein muss. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


(Übersicht )




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



(Detailansicht )

Erklärung:
 Orange Fläche: Zone die frei bleiben muss
  Pinke Fläche: I/O Area 
  Grüne Fläche : Mainboard

*Downloads* 
*1. ATX I/o Area mit Mainboard *



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​  3.3 Alles
An dieser Stelle stelle ich euch ein komplettes Modell zur Verfügung. Bestehend aus Mainboad, 7 Steckkarten und bereits vorgefertigten Blech. Ich danke allen die dieses Guide bis hierhin gelesen haben , ich hoffe sie hilft euch eure Träume zu verwirklichen und.
Macht alle weiter so Ihr fertigt alle echt tolle Mods 

*Downloads* ​
*1. Alles *



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Yassen (19. September 2013)

*AW: Guide 2 probe*

*4. **mATX / µATX*

mATX ist eine kleiner Form von ATX . Es  ist 244 mm x  244 mm groß (9,6 Zoll x 9,6 Zoll). Im Gegensatz zu ATX ist es kleiner, kann im Gegensatz zu mITX aber mehrere Steckkarten aufnehmen. Deshalb ist es meist ein Kompromiss zwischen Ausstattung  und Grösse.​​ 4.1 mATX / µATX Lochmaße Mainboard 

mATX hat 9 Löcher  die in 4 Reihen zu 2 * 3 ; 2 * 2 Löchern und 1* 1 Loch angeordnet sind.  Ich mache hier auch wieder keine Reden, sondern stelle nur ein die Schablonen und das Modell online, dann sollte alles klar sein. Achtung auf der Schablone sind nur die Löcher für mATx angezeichnet. Sie passt nur für mATX und mITX

*Downloads*
​ * 1. Schablone für ATX (A4)*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



* 2. Schablone für ATX (A3)*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



* 3. Modell Atx Mainboard *​ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



4.2 mATX / µATX I/O Area 

Als  I/O Area wird  die Stelle  bezeichnet an der alle Anschlüsse vom  Mainboard selbst nach draußen  geführt werden
  Sie ist *44,45 mm * 158,75 mm groß* und hat eine *2,5 mm große Zone darum, die frei bleiben*   muss, für die Klemmung des I/O Shields des Mainboards. Deshalb darf in   dieser Zone nur eine flache ebene Fläche sein. Das Material um die I/o   Area darf *minimal 0,9398 mm und maximal 1,3208 mm dick sein*
  Hier ein Bild :




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Erklärung:
 Orange Fläche: Zone die frei bleiben muss
 Pinke Fläche: I/O Area 

Ich lasse nun für alle die nicht mit Sketch Up umgehen können die Bilder sprechen:
  Die ersten 3 Bilder zeigen alle Maße die man braucht um zu wissen wie   das Mainboard, welches 1,57 mm dick ist, zur I/= Area angeordnet sein  muss. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


(Übersicht )




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


(Detailansicht )

Erklärung:
 Orange Fläche: Zone die frei bleiben muss
  Pinke Fläche: I/O Area 
  Grüne Fläche : Mainboard
* Downloads *​ *1. ATX I/o Area mit Mainboard *



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



 4.3 Alles
An dieser Stelle stelle ich euch ein  komplettes Modell zur Verfügung. Bestehend aus Mainboard, 4 Steckkarten  und bereits vorgefertigten Blech. Ich danke allen die dieses Guide bis  hierhin gelesen haben , ich hoffe sie hilft euch eure Träume zu  verwirklichen und:
Macht alle weiter so Ihr fertigt alle echt tolle Mods 

*Downloads *​
*1. Alles
*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Yassen (22. September 2013)

*AW: Guide 2 probe*

 *5.      Mini - ITX *

mITX  ist eines der kleinsten Formate für Mainboards. Es biete zwar nur einen  Steckplatz aber es sind sehr kleine Computer möglich. In diesem Teil  gibt es dazu alle Maße.​ 5.1      mITX Loch Maße Mainboard 
mITX hat 4 Löcher. Eins ans jeder Ecke . Nun hier die Schablonen und das Modell 

*Downloads*​ ​ * 1. Schablone für ATX (A4)*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



* 2. Modell Atx Mainboard *​ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​ 5.2      Mini - ITX I/O Area 

Als   I/O Area wird  die Stelle bezeichnet an der alle Anschlüsse vom   Mainboard selbst nach draußen geführt werden.
  Sie ist *44,45 mm * 158,75 mm groß* und hat eine *2,5 mm große Zone darum, die frei bleiben*   muss für die Klemmung des I/O Shieldes des Mainboards. Deshalb darf in   dieser Zone nur eine flache, ebene Fläche sein. Das Material um die I/O   Area darf *minimal 0,9398 mm und maximal 1,3208 mm dick sein*
  Hier ein Bild :



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

 Erklärung:
  Orange Fläche: Zone die frei bleiben muss
 Pinke Fläche: I/O Area 

 Ich lasse nun für alle die nicht mit Sketch Up umgehen können die Bilder sprechen:
  Die ersten 3 Bilder zeigen alle Maße die man braucht um zu wissen wie   das Mainboard welches 1,57 mm dick ist, zur I/= Area angeordnet sein  muss. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


(Übersicht )




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



(Detailansicht )

Erklärung:
 Orange Fläche: Zone die frei bleiben muss
  Pinke Fläche: I/O Area 
  Grüne Fläche : Mainboard

* Downloads *​ *1. ATX I/o Area mit Mainboard *



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



 5.3      Alles
An  dieser Stelle stelle ich euch ein komplettes Modell zur Verfügung.  Bestehend aus Mainboad, 1 Steckkarte  und bereits vorgefertigten Blech. mit 3 Slotblendenöffnungen   Ich danke allen die dieses Guide bis hierhin gelesen haben , ich hoffe  sie hilft euch eure Träume zu verwirklichen und:
*Macht alle weiter so Ihr fertigt alle echt tolle Mods.  **Downloads *​
*1. Alles
*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Yassen (22. September 2013)

*AW: Guide 2 probe*

*6. Laufwerksmaßemaße*
Laufwerke machen jden Computer erst nutzber hier stelle ich nun die Maße der 3 bekannten Laufwerkstypen 2,5; 3,5 und 5,25 Zoll vor.
6.1 Maße eines 2,5 Laufwerks
2,5 Zoll Laufwerke sind die kleinsten gängigsten Laufwerke. so 2,5 Zoll denkt jder da sind diese Laufwerke 63,5 mm breit (2,5 Zoll * 2,54 cm), dem ist aber nicht so! Die Laufwerke haben *eine Breite von 2,75 Zoll* und sind somit 69,85 mm breit. Dies sollte man beachten. Auch bei vielen Onlineshops sind die 2,5 Zoll einfach nur umgerechnet. Außerdem gibt es verschidene Höhen was man auch bedenken sollte. Zur Verdeutlichung der Maße habe ich ein Modell erstellte indem alle Maße ersichtlich sind, dieses kann unten heruntergeladen werden. Für alle die nicht mit Sketch Up umgehen können gibt es zwei Bilder. Das Modell und die Bilder sind farbig, dabei steht 
pink für die Seite wo die Anschlüsse vorhanden sind, hellblau für die unter Seite und rot für die ober Seite. Die Löcher haben einen Durchmesser von 3,4 mm.
So nun die Bilder 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Modell eines 2,5 Zoll Laufwerkes mit markierten Löchern 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Alles weiter kommt bald 

An dieser Stelle endet die Guide ich hoffe sie hilft euch weiter. Ein  dank geht an alle die mit geholfen haben. Ausserdem an Pcgh 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 für dieses tolle Forum.

mfg Yassen
​


----------



## Yassen (22. September 2013)

*AW: Guide 2 probe*

Bunker 2


----------



## Yassen (22. September 2013)

*AW: Guide 2 probe*

Bunker 3


----------



## Yassen (22. September 2013)

*AW: Guide 2 probe*

Bunker 4


----------



## mfg_XX (29. September 2013)

Super Guide!
Klasse Arbeit .
Wird mir bei meinen nähsten Modding Projekten sicherlich helfen!
Bitte anpinnen!

mfg mfg_XX


----------



## 991jo (7. November 2013)

Schön! Ist das schon ein Sticky? Oder entsprechend bei Anleitungen o.Ä. eingetragen?


----------



## SnugglezNRW (11. November 2013)

jau super guide
kann man immer mal gut gebrauchen!
unterstütze den sticky vorschlag!


----------



## Niebher (11. November 2013)

Sehr schick kann ich super für mein aktuelles Projekt gebrauchen


----------



## FeuerToifel (11. November 2013)

richtig gut gemacht! 
nimmst du dir auch noch seltene formate wie DTX oder BTX vor? EATX UND XL-ATX sind meines wissens nach nich standartisiert, die werden also nicht so einfach. die großen formate wie HTPX, EEB und CEB und was es da noch so gibt sind bestimmt auch für einige interessant.


----------



## xCiRE007x (11. November 2013)

Danke dann gehts mit dem Umbau von Flex ATX wesentlich leichter.. Echt großen Respekt danke !


----------



## Viner-Cent (4. Januar 2014)

Könnte ein mod oder admin den thread anpinnen, hatte meine probleme ihn wiederzufinden und er ist extrem praktisch

es wäre ganz praktisch wenn man noch festplattenkäfigmaße, ist zwar einfach rauszufinden aber schön wenn alles auf einem punkt ist


----------



## HighEnd111 (4. Januar 2014)

Ich stimme Viner-Cent zu  HDD- und SSD-Käfigmaße wären ganz praktisch. Bei 3,5"-HDDs wären auch die Lochabstände der Gewinde an der Unterseite interessant.


----------



## _crux_ (7. Januar 2014)

Super gemacht, Link ist gespeichert - könnte mal nützlich sein


----------



## Dynamitarde (8. Januar 2014)

*AW: Guide 2 probe*

Dieses Thema verdient Angepinnt zu werden.*
Oder hier http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/casemods/74442-how-s-auf-pcghx.html  aufgenommen zu werden!
*So was hab ich bestimmt schon 10 mal gesucht und nicht gefunden.*
Echt genial .
MFG
*


----------



## Yassen (10. Januar 2014)

*AW: Guide 2 probe*

So ich melde mich mal weider auch wenn ich immer mitlese.
Schön euch die Guide so gut gefällt. 


Da ich für Wünsche offen bin habe ich Punkt 6 in den Startbeitrag eingefügt.
Außerdem werde ich mal die Download Links überprüfen einige scheinen falsch zu sein.


----------



## DAEF13 (6. Februar 2014)

Moin,
ich wollte mich mal recht herzlich bei dir bedanken!
Du kannst dir nicht vorstellen, wie viel Arbeit in Form von Ausmessen und Daten zusammensuchen zu mir erspart hast

Noch ein kleiner Vorschlag, der aber schnell umzusetzen ist: Lüfter bzw. deren Bohrungen zu setzen sind auch immer wieder nervig, wenn man die Maße nicht im Kopf hat


----------



## SnugglezNRW (8. Februar 2014)

Bin mir grad nicht 100% sicher aber ich meine mal gelesen zu haben das die abstände der lüfterverschraubungen (ab 80mm lüfter) immer 7,5mm von der aussenkante beträgt.
so wären die lochabstände bei:
120mm Lüfter - 105mm
140mm Lüfter - 125mm
180mm Lüfter - 165mm

Angaben ohne Gewähr


----------



## Yassen (25. Februar 2014)

Update time 
Die Maße eines 2,5 Zoll laufwerkes sind Online


----------



## 991jo (25. Februar 2014)

Nett, auf die schnelle ist mir bei dem 2,5" Laufwerk ein Fehler aufgefallen:



> Zur Ver*deutsch*lichung der Maße habe ich ein Modell erstellte indem alle Maße ersichtlich sind



Schön, dass du auch explizit erwähnst, dass Shops das teilweise falsch angeben und es 2,75" sind, die das LW breit ist.
Vielleicht könntest du noch erwähnen, dass es die 2,5" Laufwerke in verscheidenen Höhen gibt.

Grüße
Johannes


----------



## Yassen (27. Februar 2014)

Achtung Ich habe es gerade vollbracht sämtlich Anhänge zu lösche ich lade sie gleich nochmal hoch 
Edit: Alle ist wieder Online so konnte ich gleich ein paar Fehler beseitigen


----------



## Gripschi (7. März 2014)

Hi,

nen Abo und Like dafr.

Da ich momentan ein mini case plan ist as echt hilfreich vieles zu bedenken.

fg und weiter so


----------



## EchoFrequency (15. März 2014)

Großartig! Und dann noch mit Modellen! Mein persönlicher Held.


----------



## Dr-Ak-O (7. April 2014)

super guide habe direkt ein abo gemacht.
habe nur ein problem kann die jpeg dateien nicht verwenden da ich nur in dxf speichere könntest du die auch als dxf anbieten


----------



## HighEnd111 (7. August 2014)

Ich push den Trööt mal... wann kommen die Maße von 3,5" und 5,25" ?


----------



## bennySB (6. April 2015)

Genau soetwas braucht die Welt xD

Danke dir vielmals für die Mühen die damit verbunden waren.


----------



## Drakexz (6. April 2015)

Danke fürs ausgraben bennySB. Hatte den Thread schon einmal gelesen, aber mir leider kein Lesezeichen gesetzt und ihn auch nicht mehr gefunden.
Danke natürlich auch an den Ersteller. 

Jetzt hab ich mir sofort ein Lesezeichen gesetzt.


----------



## bennySB (6. April 2015)

nicht nur du^^

Bin über nen anderen Thread hierher gekommen


----------



## wacoda (9. April 2015)

Super Arbeit. Danke 

So muss ich nicht alles selber erstellen.


----------



## Torson (24. August 2017)

Auch wenn er schon älter ist, aber das ist mal ein wirklich brauchbarer Thread. Danke für die Arbeit


----------



## 3mbryoyo (8. September 2017)

Jo Moin, ich hab die mATX Schablone ausprobiert. Leider passen die Lochabstände so gar nicht.
Alternativ diese hier probiert: Formfaktor (Computertechnik) – Wikipedia
Passt leider auch nicht.


----------



## mick29 (15. Oktober 2018)

Hi,

tut mir leid, wenn ich einen so alten Thread wieder rauskrame aber leider benötige ich einen Großteil der Infos die hier zur Verfügung gestellt wurden um mein eigenes Gehäuse zu planen. 
Leider besitze ich keine Sketch Up Lizenz wodurch ich die Dateien nicht öffnen kann. Wäre es möglich eine technische Zeichnung der "alles.skb" mit allen Maßen oder die Datei als z.B. .stl zur Verfügung zu stellen?

mfg
Mick


----------



## Ravemail (15. Oktober 2018)

Sketchup ist kostenlos 
Und übrigens heißen sehr viele Dateien in diesem Thread "alles.skb".


----------



## mick29 (15. Oktober 2018)

ja es gibt wohl eine kostenlose Sketchup version, die aber nur übern Webbrowser läuft aber darüber bekomme ich es nicht geöffnet.

Die Datei, die ich meine ist im 5.Post angehängt


----------



## DOcean (15. Oktober 2018)

Download SketchUp | SketchUp

Account erstellen/Einloggen und schon sollte ein Download kommen....


----------



## mick29 (16. Oktober 2018)

Vielen Dank hat geklappt. Dann hat sich die vorherige Frage auch erübrigt.


----------



## Undderdogwun (3. Januar 2023)

Vielen Dank!!!  Ich hab grad diesen Beitrag von dir Entdeckt und er erspart mir gerade eine Menge Arbeit!!  Plane gerade einen Kompletten Tisch als PC-Case und deine Dateien erleichtern ungemein!


----------

